# Removing rocks/gravel



## Westernskies (9 mo ago)

Hi,
I have a leech field i want grass on. Put down seed and water but nothing happened.

So now i guess I'll put down sod. They said i should remove rocks and roto tiller it. Well I've used a rake for the rocks but more keep appearing. Not sure I'll ever get all the rocks out of here. Not sure what to do. Any suggestions? I might pay a laborer to rake it for a while i dunno but I'll probably never get all the rocks out.

Thank you


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

What's the size of the area you are talking about?


----------



## Westernskies (9 mo ago)

Actually, looks like they are sprouting. I'll rake this one more time and then reseeed or do sod. Its about 30' by 50' or something


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I pulled up tons of rocks with one of these and then just raked them together to dump: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinly-Hardy-40-in-Tow-Behind-Dethatcher-DT-40BH/100427494

But that might be a bit of overkill for 1500 sqft, I don't know if those electric scarifies have the force to pull up rocks, but that could be an alternative.

Second I would say add peat moss, I had seed wash out onto gravel, with peat moss on the rocks it still grew.

Finally, you didn't mention what grass you seeded, but if it was KBG, this takes a long time to germinate, so you need lots of patience.


----------



## Westernskies (9 mo ago)

I think a tool like that would do wonders. Only small thing is it's a septic leech field and i dont want to run too much equipment that might compact the soil any


----------



## Westernskies (9 mo ago)

I think i got it under control. I raked one more time i pulled out rocks and gravel. Some of the fescue sprouts look like they may survive so I'll put down some bluegrass seeds now. I didn't rototiller or anything because it would probably just pull up more rocks


----------

